
Yet another perpetual motion machine company with 60M in funding - rms
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/print/7127
======
Jasber
___The Grand Unified Theory of Classical Physics, a 1771‑page work that he’s
self-published on his Web site. It claims to offer explanations with no
“spookiness or weirdness” for quantum phenomena like entanglement, as well as
some extraordinary predictions: that under certain conditions electrons
acquire antigravity properties, which Mills calls “the fifth force,” and that
the mysterious dark matter permeating the universe consists of large hydrino
agglomerations._ __

Link:<http://www.blacklightpower.com/theory/book.shtml>

~~~
rms
Looks like an E8 on the cover.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E8_%28mathematics%29>

And here is something of a summary of his theory:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrino>

------
coryrc
Is there a step-by-step guide by a former person like this on how they obtain
funding?

I (and a few co-founders) could set up gas->electric vehicle conversion
centers around the country and rake in the dough for this amount of money. How
can someone like this get sixty million!?

~~~
biohacker42
These guys are not good at doing what they say, but they are VERY good at
faking it.

Is it then any surprise that people who are very good at faking it can raise a
lot of money?

Why do you think business guys wear suits, it's a costume, for theater.

------
dcminter
To be picky, snake oil/crank rather than perpetual motion per se by the sound
of it.

~~~
sh1mmer
Surely that would be snake hydrogen, if we are being picky. Isn't he trying to
solve the "oil problem"? ;)

------
watmough
I thought is was interesting that the calorific contribution from oxidising
the metal of the experimental chamber was estimated at 1% of produced energy.
A decimal place can be, either here ... or here.

So many people want to believe that this can be true. However, like consistent
12% annual returns, and flying cars, it seems more likely that 'BlackLight
Power' is more of a vehicle to fund Randall Mills retirement, than a real
possibility of a revolutionary source of near-free energy.

Obviously, if it does turn out to be true, the scientific world may have to
take his grand-unified theory a little bit more seriously.

------
jodrellblank
So, a distinguished but elderly scientist says it's impossible, eh? Where do I
sign up?! ;)

~~~
Eliezer
This is actually more like "the entire physics community speaking in unison"
which is _slightly_ more formidable especially when they use _actual math_
rather than just making stuff up a la Lord Kelvin.

~~~
khafra
I'm reserving judgement--if it doesn't get a lot of publicity and garner a
large following of believers, it might still be true
([http://thinkexist.com/quotation/when-however-
the_lay_public_...](http://thinkexist.com/quotation/when-however-
the_lay_public_rallies_round_an_idea/168206.html))

~~~
Retric
Hint: "The other would use a batch operation, in which some catalyst is
successively retrieved, recycled, and reinserted for a new cycle."

You don't need to recycle catalyst's. One off bursts of energy are easy to
fudge so it seems like something interesting is happening when it's not.

------
Raphael
In this house we obey the laws of thermodynamics!

------
rms
I feel bad for all those employees that are going to lose their jobs when the
runway is over.

------
gamble
Turns out that Bernie Madoff _did_ invest some of his fund!

------
DanielBMarkham
I liked the Steorn guys better. I mean -- full page ads challenging scientists
to disprove them! That took some chutzpah.

------
trapper
Can someone with a physics background explain his theory, and whether his
theory has been tested experimentally yet?

------
Eliezer
Hey, at least their story isn't as silly and they didn't get as much funding
as the Catholic Church.

~~~
eru
Yet.

------
Devilboy
Ugh. Hopefully they're as entertaining as the Steorn idiots, those investors
should get SOMETHING for that money.

